# My "Shop" since you ask.:-)



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 4, 2007)

Well you realy did. 















This is realy where I do my metal working, only have room for the woodwkg 
tools in the garage.
   ...lew...Hope the 800x600 sizeing worked.
Looks like they are still too big. Next time I'll try smaller. Sorry.
   ...lew...


----------



## Cedge (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok... now we're talking some serious tool envy...LOL.   Having only a 7x14 lathe and a mini mill, I can't even imagine having access to the range of machines you've got. I like to consider myself relatively well tooled in my two car garage, but that is an extremely nice set up and impressive well tooled there Lew. 

Steve


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 4, 2007)

Well dang, even the anvil has its own spot. That shop is nice.

Kenny


----------



## rake60 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not now, but at one time we were allowed to do "home work" at the shop
I work for.  There are very few machines there that would be of much use
for the size of parts I make at home.   
Most of the crankshafts we make there would be a little tough to turn
with compressed air.  :lol: 





Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice shop Lew, that place looks like a trade school.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a high school. One of many in Albuquerque but one of the very few that
has a good metal shop.  I've been voluntering there for about 6 or 7 years.
   ...lew...


----------

